# RED SOX NATION..! (no yankees)



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2018)

*All things Red Sox here..! (nothing yankees)

GO RED-SOX..!!!  *


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2018)

.. wow it's lonely in here..?! okay Yankees fans can come in but they ain't drinking for free


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 29, 2018)

Come on you missed Nunez inside the park homerun on opening day ..what is more exciting the Red Sox baseball join America's team now..!


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 30, 2018)

Red Sox announcers called that the worst opening day they could remember.. I'm still sick about it, I can't even talk about Cora one way or the other right now


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. wow it's lonely in here..?! okay Yankees fans can come in but they ain't drinking for free


Seems like you are talking to yourself. Lol
I’m a football guy and based on your baseball team, I can only assume. 

The Patriots!!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 1, 2018)

You assume wrong, haven't followed football for years.

It's all about the bosox


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold opener but I love to see the Bosox back in Fenway Park..!


----------



## Tstat (Apr 5, 2018)

Down two. Bullpen SUCKS.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 5, 2018)

Kimbrell's the best closer in the league


----------



## Tstat (Apr 5, 2018)

Heart attack closer today, but...
Walk-off single in the 12th for Hanley Ramirez!‬


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 5, 2018)

Tstat said:


> Heart attack closer today, but...
> Walk-off single in the 12th for Hanley Ramirez!‬


Oh man..! too early in the season for this kind of shit and it doesn't look like there's going to be much let up in the Extra Inning games 

..the Sox are 17 wins and only 3 losses in last season and this season's extra-inning games!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

I wish I was freezing my ass off tonight at Friendly Fenway watching the Red Sox beat the Yankees 14 to 1 so far, it's only the 8th I'd like to see it in the twenties!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

Just about ready for the second game in the only series that really matters

It's all about beating the Yankees: the rest of it is just a game


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm starting to suspect that most stoners arent sports fans


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 12, 2018)

Win Twins!


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 12, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I'm starting to suspect that most stoners arent sports fans


I am! Love my Football, Baseball, Basketball, and even Hockey if were winning. lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

Yankees got their asses kicked last night at Fenway Park forget about the loss anytime you get to hit a Yankee it's a win!

..when I was young we used to chant "Daryl Daryl" (that chant started at Fenway) and throw batteries at Yankee pitchers and fielders from the bleachers and brawl with their fans up and down Kenmore .. Good Times! 

Yankees Suck!
Yankees suck!
Yankees suck!
Yankees suck!


----------



## MisssMaryjane (Apr 12, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Yankees got their asses kicked last night at Fenway Park forget about the loss anytime you get to hit a Yankee it's a win!
> 
> ..when I was young we used to chant "Daryl Daryl" (that chant started at Fenway) and throw batteries at Yankee pitchers and fielders from the bleachers and brawl with their fans up and down Kenmore .. Good Times!
> 
> ...


I don't throw things, I just watch the game.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

Me too I'm old as dust now, but it's so good to see that the tradition will continue!

..as old as I am I was born into this rivalry. I'm third generation Red Sox fan

People can talk about Super Bowls, World Cups or Stanley Cups as much as they want but for me there's nothing in Pro Sports like the energy of when the Yankees come to town..!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

MisssMaryjane said:


> Win Twins!


Red Sox won 2 out of 3 against the twins in spring training! 

Sox play the Twins again on June 19th!


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

It was Yankees trying to spike our second baseman last night that started the fighting. That's what happened to Pedroia last year and he's still out so that's not going to play well with the Fenway faithful


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

Another cheap shot from the Yankees! they hit our best player Hanley Ramirez on the wrist

Last night they try to cleat our second baseman, typical Yankee baseball


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Another cheap shot from the Yankees! they hit our best player Hanley Ramirez on the wrist
> 
> Last night they try to cleat our second baseman, typical Yankee baseball


What’s up man, I wasn’t being a dick in my previous post, I just assumed you had to be a Pats fan, I was wrong. It seems we both understand a disliking of another team.. I was just gonna talk a lil smack if you were


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 14, 2018)

jerryb73 said:


> What’s up man, I wasn’t being a dick in my previous post, I just assumed you had to be a Pats fan, I was wrong. It seems we both understand a disliking of another team.. I was just gonna talk a lil smack if you were


Believe me I was glad to see anybody show up..! it's usually just me wandering around ranting LOL (most of the time about the Yankees) but I can't muster anything up for football, sorry!

I'm watching the Red Sox dominate yet again right now! I'm watching The Joe Kelly Fight Club pitch right now!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 5, 2018)

.. this is it






I knew it was going to be a great season

But didn't know it was going to be record-breaking

So now it all comes down to Red Sox vs. Yankees

Again.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 18, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Just about ready for the second game in the only series that really matters
> 
> It's all about beating the Yankees: the rest of it is just a game


Yeah it is..!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2018)

SF Giants fan here Im shipping up to Boston....BAET LA!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Oct 24, 2018)

Good game last night.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 24, 2018)

..that's 2


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 27, 2018)

I don't know what to make of last night / this mornings' game right now !? 

(Did I see the Dodgers trying to warm up a hot-dog vendor to pitch in the 17th?)


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 27, 2018)

I still don't know what to make of this one?

here it is.. #3


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 28, 2018)

Thats 3..


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2018)

FINISH THEM!.....


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 28, 2018)

doublejj said:


>


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Oct 28, 2018)

O0o0oo000 5-1 top of the 8th. Let's go Redsox!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 28, 2018)

It is done......


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 29, 2018)

SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe said:


> O0o0oo000 5-1 top of the 8th. Let's go Redsox!





doublejj said:


> It is done......


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 29, 2018)

Thought about words; been through this so many times here in Titletown, thought it would be easy, didn't expect I'd be so humbled this morning, I have no words

..well, I got these words


*Congratulations 2018 Boston Red Sox..!


*


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2018)

Congratulations Red Sox fans , to be fair it was never in doubt


----------



## doublejj (Oct 29, 2018)

Congratulations Boston!....and Dodger fans try to tell SFGiants fans that winning 3 in 5 years (2010.2012,2014) was not a Frisco dynasty....lol


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 29, 2018)

Yahoo! Great job. Go! SOX!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 29, 2018)

Great avatar @Beachwalker!!!

Anyone going to try and get to the parade?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 31, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Great avatar @Beachwalker!!!
> 
> Anyone going to try and get to the parade?


are you the same Mass Meds that have some fem beans on the James Bean site? 

which of your fem strains would you rank as your best or maybe top 3? indicas or indica dominants are my preference


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 31, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Great avatar @Beachwalker!!!
> 
> Anyone going to try and get to the parade?


Thanks. I wish I went, I'm watching it now. I have no excuse cuz I'm not far, I went in 04 but things are just so much more convenient on TV :/


----------



## 757growin (Oct 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Thought about words; been through this so many times here in Titletown, thought it would be easy, didn't expect I'd be so humbled this morning, I have no words
> 
> ..well, I got these words
> View attachment 4223713
> ...


Title town? Lols. Long ways to 27


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 31, 2018)

757growin said:


> Title town? Lols. Long ways to 27


I believe the name *titletown* refers to the *Total Domination* of Boston in all major sports, not just_* the recent 15 year domination*_ of Red Sox baseball.

Oh and by the way..


Q: What's the difference between a Fenway Frank and a Yankee hot dog?

A: You can have a Fenway Frank in October!


----------



## 757growin (Oct 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I believe the name *titletown* refers to the *Total Domination* of Boston in all major sports, not just_* the recent 15 year domination*_ of Red Sox baseball.
> 
> Oh and by the way..
> View attachment 4225020
> ...


The patriots aint to bad when the cheat. Except playing the Giants!


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 31, 2018)

757growin said:


> The patriots aint to bad when the cheat. Except playing the Giants!


I wouldn't know anything about the Patriots


----------



## 757growin (Oct 31, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I wouldn't know anything about the Patriots


Thats good.


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 31, 2018)

It was a beautiful thing with the Mets series at Fenway towards the end of this season when all the Mets fans and Red Sox fans were chanting..



..in unison, it brought a tear to my eye if I'm honest 

Anyway too late; I was looking for Yankee fans to annoy at the beginning of the season, I kind of gave up (like the Yankees did after the All-Star break). The season is ova, see you in 19 when Sox will dominate again.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2018)

Dodger fans.....
https://www.necn.com/news/sports/Red-Sox-Fan-Recovering-After-Assault-by-Dodgers-Fans-499131191.html


----------



## Beachwalker (Oct 31, 2018)

..heard about this on the news. I lived in LA for a time, Glendale to be specific so it doesn't surprise me. More shit-sniffers per mile than the national average on the left coast.

As I was writing this above I just got the alert that Willie McCovey of San Francisco Giants fame just passed away! ..that's a shame, I remember him playing (I'm old) :/ lived there too, on North Beach near the zoo. I liked sf a lot better than la, but Santa Barbara is the best of the west, beautiful place!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2018)

RIP stretch....


----------



## 757growin (Nov 1, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> It was a beautiful thing with the Mets series at Fenway towards the end of this season when all the Mets fans and Red Sox fans were chanting..
> 
> View attachment 4225127
> 
> ...


Lols 2nd best record. Gave up? I enjoyed the parade. Only boston clowns chuck beers at the managers head and break the trophy . Keep classy Boston.


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 8, 2019)

757growin said:


> Lols 2nd best record. Gave up? I enjoyed the parade. Only boston clowns chuck beers at the managers head and break the trophy . Keep classy Boston.


Well throwing beers to the players on the duckboats is of course highly encouraged, but it was unfortunate that the trophy was damaged, however I think it speaks well of the city that there wasn't an ensuing riot after said damage occurred. And like the team spokesman said: "we've got so many of 'em, forget about it" LOL okay I said that but it's just as true 

Anyway I was going to wait till February to start posting Red Sox updates but this is big, Red Sox must keep Kimbrel..!

https://www.mlb.com/news/red-sox-yankees-poised-for-strong-2019/c-302422940

And we need some mid-inning relievers too. I don't see much movement in that Direction so far. Also in case you haven't heard Joe Kelly Fight Club is no more, and his 100+ mile an hour fastball will be missed

First Spring Training Game February 22nd, so we're getting there!


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 9, 2019)

https://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2019/01/red-sox-rumors-dombrowski-large-expenditure-closer-craig-kimbrel.html


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 1, 2019)

*The countdown begins!*

3 weeks and 18 minutes till the first spring training game!


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank God that pseudo sport, so-called "football" is over!

If only the local team would stop winning the traffic wouldn't be screwed up from those continual and annoying parades, but thankfully I don't have to be downtown today and around that debacle

The only good to come of this alleged championship "victory" (ask the folks of New Orleans what they think of it) is that finally this foolishness is over and it's closer to baseball season, and the sooner the real and legitimate sport of Baseball can start around here the better! Also fuck Rodger Goodell.


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 21, 2019)

*Guess what day it is???*



 .. no it's not hump day, it's the first spring training game today!


----------



## Beachwalker (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 3, 2019)

So I'm sick about Kimbrel, he was in my opinion the best closer in the game or certainly up there with the best


----------

